# Spotting Scope



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

If you had a budget of $500 and under, what spotting scope would you get? I know you kind of get what you pay for when it comes to glass, but being a college student, that's all I can do right now. Any input would be great!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Does the budget include the tripod too?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

No, Just the scope itself. I can do a little more for that extra stuff


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd watch for a used Vortex Viper HD 65mm. I have the Nikon prostaff 5 that is decent for the money, but I'm looking to upgrade. I haven't used the Vortex diamondback series, but I'm guessing it's comparable to the Nikon. You might find a Leupold gold ring 40, 50, or 60mm in that price range as well. Haven't used the Leupolds, but they have good glass and warranty.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have different ideas when it comes to a spotting scope. I personally believe that instead of a spotting scope that you need to put your money into some high end binoculars which will get used instead of sitting in the truck when you are off hunting. 

I purchased a spotting scope years ago and about the only time that I did it out is when I am sitting on my back patio and watching the deer and elk up on the hill to the south and west of me. Either that or when I am at the shooting range. Other than that it just sits and gathers dust.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I do have some high end binos, but I am wanting to really get back in in some places and do some scouting, and I think the spotting scope would help a bit with that. I wish I had had a spotting scope during my bear hunt last year just so I could have really picked apart the terrain at a long distance.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have different ideas when it comes to a spotting scope. I personally believe that instead of a spotting scope that you need to put your money into some high end binoculars which will get used instead of sitting in the truck when you are off hunting.
> 
> I purchased a spotting scope years ago and about the only time that I did it out is when I am sitting on my back patio and watching the deer and elk up on the hill to the south and west of me. Either that or when I am at the shooting range. Other than that it just sits and gathers dust.


I was the opposite, I used spotting scopes 70% of the time vs binos. Lately its a bit more closer to 50/50. I love spotter's...

-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep an eye on Camofire. They have had a spotting scope kit up intermittently for the past two weeks or so. I don't remember what it is but I remember thinking it was a killer deal.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm currently saving up for the Vanguard Endeavor HD

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...endeavor_hd_65a_16_48x65_ed_glass_angled.html

The 15-45x angled model is $490 (link) & the straight model is $392 on B&H Photo right now.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been interested in that Vanguard for a while now, too. I've seen a few go in the $450 range on ebay.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

IMO, keep saving and hold out for a better scope. Scopes in the $500 range crap out about the time you need them most (dawn and dusk). Heck, my neighbor and I were glassing a hillside for deer and elk. He had a Nikon with ED glass ($1,200) that went dark about 10 minutes after sunset and my Swaro was still going strong.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Mtnbeer said:


> IMO, keep saving and hold out for a better scope. Scopes in the $500 range crap out about the time you need them most (dawn and dusk). Heck, my neighbor and I were glassing a hillside for deer and elk. He had a Nikon with ED glass ($1,200) that went dark about 10 minutes after sunset and my Swaro was still going strong.


I agree with this mostly. They longer you look thru cheaper glass, the more you want the better stuff. The sooner you look thru someone else's expensive glass, the faster you'll save up and buy it yourself.

That said, you can spend the $500 now, keep saving and then sell your scope and put it toward the better glass. You might lose $100 in the course of a year or two, but that's a pretty good rental rate to hold you over.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> I have different ideas when it comes to a spotting scope. I personally believe that instead of a spotting scope that you need to put your money into some high end binoculars which will get used instead of sitting in the truck when you are off hunting.
> 
> I purchased a spotting scope years ago and about the only time that I did it out is when I am sitting on my back patio and watching the deer and elk up on the hill to the south and west of me. Either that or when I am at the shooting range. Other than that it just sits and gathers dust.


I have found a spotter to be extremely useful and it gets used most of my trips out. Plus for scouting and taking pictures/video of your trips it proves to be pretty invaluable.

I think having decent glass for binos is paramount as well, but the combo of some good 8-10x binos with a good spotter goes a long way.

To answer the OP's question, you should be able to scoop up a Vortex Viper HD right around that price range. It's not as good as the Razor, but it is still decent glass that will work well for you.

Cameralandny.com has demo units that are in perfect condition for $579.

Also, some guys will tell you to save up until you can get a Swaro, and while I definitely agree that there is a big difference. I still wouldn't be able to swing the Swaro pricetag, but have been able to locate and video game for the past two years that I wouldn't have been able to without A spotter. Eventually I'd like to upgrade, but adding a decent spotter without breaking the bank will still prove to be very useful.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

"Cameralandny.com has demo units that are in perfect condition for $579."

Does anyone have experience with this company and their demo units? They have some killer prices on demo scopes!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dodge360 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this company and their demo units? They have some killer prices on demo scopes!


Yes, I bought a Razor off them after googling up their demo conditions from other buyers. Apparently they only demo optics for a short amount of time before selling. They have a great reputation for keeping their demo's in great shape. Ours arrived and you really couldn't tell it wasnt factory sealed. No fingerprints, no damage, no missing paperwork etc etc.

For optics with a lifetime warranty anyway, its a no-brainer.

-DallanC


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

I bought a demo unit Minox MD-50 compact spotter from them. I would definitely do business with them again, although I'd pass on the Minox if I were to do it over.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> For optics with a lifetime warranty anyway, its a no-brainer.


Exactly... If there is something wrong with the Vortex, just put it behind your truck, run it over, duct tape it in a box, send it it, get a new one....

Having a spotter in the arsenal is always nice. I use mine every hunting trip.

The Viper is a great scope, you will like it.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've ordered one demo spotter and a set of demo binos from cameraland for my wife and kids to use while I'm out with them. The spotter was in mint condition. Couldn't tell it had been used at all. The binos were actually unopened. When I bought it online, they had sold their previous demo and didn't have an open one when they fulfilled my order. Delivery time was awesome as well. 
If you call and ask for Doug(he's over the sports optics department) they take care of you. Great guys to work with.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

When I was in the search for my first spotting scope. I was on a budget too. This is the scope I went with:
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/13...pact-spotting-scope-15-30x-50mm-armored-brown

I have spotted a lot of game with it over the years. I love how small and light it is for packing into the backcountry.
I have never regretted my decision.

I have since bought a larger scope with 20-60 x80mm lens and a 30mm wide angle eye piece for scouting but it's too darn heavy to hunt with.
I always use my compact scope for hunting or some backpacking overnight scouting trips.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you and ended up getting the Vortex Diamondback 20-60 x 80 for about 400 and it is pretty sweet. No, it doesn't have HD glass but definitely well worth the money. I had it narrowed down to this one and the Leupold compact gold ring. Only reason I chose the vortex was for te larger objective but that's about it.


----------

